# Officer Scott Wheeler Howard County MD



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*06/18/2007
Md. officer dies after being hit by car

Officer Down: Officer First Class Scott Wheeler - [Savage, Maryland]











ODMP

Biographical Info
Age:  n/a
Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle

Additional Information: PFC Wheeler had served with the agency for 6 1/2 years. He is survived by his wife.

Incident Details: PFC Wheeler succumbed to injuries sustained two days earlier when he was struck by a speeding vehicle he was attempting to flag down on Route 32. PFC Wheeler stepped into the roadway to stop the car after it had been flagged by other officers who were running radar during a speed enforcement detail.

He was flown to Maryland Shock Trauma Center where he succumbed to his injuries two days later.

End of Watch: Monday, June 18, 2007 *

*Maryland Officer Struck by Car Dies*










IBS/WBAL-TV

Officer Scott Wheeler

SAVAGE, Md. -- 
A Howard County police officer died early Monday after he was struck by a car while working a speed enforcement detail Saturday afternoon. 
Chief William McMahon said Ofc. Scott Wheeler was in the process of flagging down a violator when he was hit around 2 p.m. on eastbound Route 32 near Route One 
Major Gary Gardner, a deputy chief with the department, said Wheeler, 31, had been on the force about 6 1/2 years and worked out the county's southern district. 
Investigators are talking with the 24-year-old Columbia woman who was driving the car and other witnesses to try to figure out what happened.

*Story From: **wbaltv.com*


----------

